# HELP. If you are attending midfur and havnt paid yet then please LOOK!



## Snickers (Nov 29, 2008)

Me and friend have decided not to go to Midfur after some personal events/issues in the last minute, we have both paid our registrations (he actually paid for me) before this final decision. We cannot get a refund but we can transfer we were told, meaning if someone is going and hasn't paid yet, PLEASE, we beg of you... transfer with us (pay my friend the reg fee and we will offer you our paid reg position).
The registration cost my friend alot since he decided to pay for the both of us, and id prefer the money didnt go to waste....please help...
We have both applied for the full package for 1 adult and one under 18.

We just need 2 people or at least one. Contact me via pm or reply here if you are interested!!


----------

